# selling unwanted jewelry



## lyonsie (30 Apr 2007)

Somebody out there might be able to give me some advice, on behalf of a friend, as to where she might be able to sell some unwanted jewelry.   None of the items would be of terrific value but added together they might bring in a few bob for her.
A 'very unwanted' engagement ring, some bracelets, chains and a few rings.
She lives in the Limerick area, so maybe someone might know of someone who buys second hand jewelry to sell on or melt.

L.


----------



## travelchick (3 May 2007)

Are there any pawn shops in Limerick or second hand jewelers... I saw a thread on pawn shops in Dublin and think it gave a web address to look up pawn shops in Ireland.
Good luck.


----------

